# 8 lug 16.5 wheels, will ford fit to chevy?



## streetkit (Dec 13, 2001)

Will a set of older 16.5 wheels for a Ford with an 8 lug pattern fit on an 87 Chevy with an 8 lug pattern. 

I've been told that the newer trucks will not inter-change but what about the older ones?

Thanks.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

The bolt circle for the 8 mounting lugs will match up, I believe that the centre hole on the Chevy rims is around 4-1/2" diameter while the "F-word" rim has a slightly larger centre hole.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The question is why? The 16.5 tires are limited in size and more money than 16" tires.
Dino


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

16.5s don't have the weight capacity of many of the 16s either.


----------

